# Cheltenham Watch



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Got an interesting one here the case is hall marked silver 1869 and inside on the movement it say,s Waite & son who are jewellers in Cheltenham that still exist! There is also a serial number 159936 does any one know whether the movement is Swiss English or may even American?


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

seemore said:


> does any one know whether the movement is Swiss English or may even American?


Looks like an English movement with fusee.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, its english, with fusee and chain and an english lever escapement.

Andreas


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Would Waite and son have bought the movement in and cased and engraved it or would the have made it.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

You can find this kind of movement at many watchmakers of these times. Because of that I am sure that this movement was a raw movement by somebody else.

Andreas


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks andreas for all the info,will have to see if it can be repaired as it is stopping and starting at the moment. i find it interesting because i live near cheltenham and know the shop that sold it over 100 years ago


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Way cool! I hope, you'll find a good watchmaker that can clean and repair it.

Andreas


----------

